# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Bir Türk Bankası Daha Satıldı !

## ceydaaa

180320131822413790830_2.jpgAnadolu Endüstri Holding, Alternatifbank'ın yüzde 70.84 oranındaki hissesini Katar sermayeli Commercial Bank of Qatar'a (CBQ) sattı. 
Alternatifbankın Kamuyu Aydınlatma Platforumunda (KAP) yer alan açıklamasında, Yapılan görüşmeler sonucunda, taraflar, AEH, Bankamız hissedarı olan AEH iştiraklerinin (Efes Pazarlama ve Dağıtım Ticaret AŞ (Efpa), Anadolu Motor Üretim ve Pazarlama AŞ(Anadolu Motor), Çelik Motor Ticaret AŞ (Çelik Motor) ve AEH ortaklarından Özilhan Sinai Yatırım AŞnin (Özilhan Sınai) toplamda sahip olduğu Banka hisselerinden, Bankanın sermayesinin yüzde 70,84üne karşılık gelen kısmının Katar ve Türkiyedeki yetkili mercilerden gerekli izinlerin alınmasını kaydıyla, CBQya satışı konusunda hisse satış sözleşmesi imzalamışlardır denildi.

Yapılan açıklamada, söz konusu sözleşmeye göre, hisse satın alma bedelinin Bankanın 30 Haziran 2013 tarihli konsolide finansal tablolarında yer alan bağımsız denetimden geçmiş UFRSye göre tespit edilen ana ortaklığa ait özkaynaklarının 2 katı olarak saptanacağı ve özsermaye işlem değerinin yüzde 70,84u dikkate alınarak tespit edileceği dile getirildi.

Açıklamada, şunlar kaydedildi:

Gerekli izinler alınmasını takiben pay devirleri tamamlandığında, Çelik Motor, Anadolu Motor, Efpa ve Özilhan Sınainin Abanktaki hisselerinin tamamı CBQya satılmış olacak, AEH ise Abank sermayesi içerisinde 105 milyon liralık pay ile yüzde 25 oranında ortak olarak kalmaya devam edecektir. Abankın 31 Aralık 2012 tarihli konsolide finansal tablolarında yer alan bağımsız denetimden geçmiş UFRSye göre tespit edilen ana ortaklığa ait özkaynakları 585,08 milyonliradır.

Bankanın çoğunluk hissesinin CBQya satışının tamamlanması şartıyla, taraflar ayrıca;, AEHnin, Alternatif Finansal Kiralama AŞde yüzde 95,82 oranında sahibi bulunduğu hisseyi Bankanın satın alması konusunda anlaşmışlardır. ALease hisselerinin işlem değeri ise, ALeasein 30 Haziran 2013 tarihli UFRS bazında hazırlanmış ve bağımsız denetimden geçmiş olan mali tablolarında yer alan şirket özkaynaklarının 1,8 katı olarak saptanacak özsermaye işlem değerinin yüzde 95,82si olarak hesaplanacaktır.

kaynak: gazetevatan.com

----------

